# chameleon



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

Im tihnking of getting a chameleon and i just wanted t know what the basic requirements for the tank and how big the tank should be?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

not sure what type you want but here's a little on veiled chameleons

veiled chameleons


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

They are not for beginers. You should have a mesh cage Glass not Recamended. The taller the better. They will not drink from still water so you need some kind of fountain. Yuo have to watch where you keep the cage bec the mesh will let air through so sour temps will cahnge. They are very fragile to temp changes. If you want your chem to change colors (not just gre to brwn) you need a Male. The males have a lil stub under the tale. Easier to see if you have a few to look at. If you have any Qu you can pm me and ill try to answer.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

veiled chameleons are probably the easiest chameleon to care for
out of all of them.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i got him , and he likes to sit on the vines alot, the only problem is, the cirkcets are borrowing in the substrate, after a while, will he start to move around on the gorund and catch the crickets?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

once he gets hingry he'll go to get them :nod:


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

well now there all under the substrate and i ahvent seen one in like 2 days


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

try to dig them up, or possibly remove the substrate, is it very nessicarry?


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

You could put the crickets in a small bucket under a branch they hide that way.


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

chameleons are known too be pretty hard sometimes. ive handfed some at the store i worked at.

my crickets never dig! maybe beacuse i have some kind of bark substrate (if you can call it that). i do have a thin layer of spaghnum under that then a thick layer of peat!
keeps humidity at a good percent with plants!

my phelsumas are really good at catching crics


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

he likes meal worms and i can have them hanging from the top of the tank and he gets them, but he wont hand feed yet


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

if you are handy, make a nice little shelf in the enclouser, my friend made one for his iguana, it looks awesome, then put a little bowl full of mealworms on the shelf.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i have vines, could i just fasten the bottom of a cup to the vie so when he moves by he sees it?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

^that would prob work, can u post some pics of ur set up/chameleon


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah the vine should work, post some pics up too


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

get tall screened cages for them.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> get tall screened cages for them.


that's a basic, i think he already knows that


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

hha yea i know but the problem i have is, i want him to eat on his own, and he barley leaves the vines and none of the crickets can get to the vines, even for food i havent seen him move onto the ground


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

this sucks, i can't tell if hes eating or not because i never see him eat, or go on the low part of the cage, but i dont know if hes eating or not, i try to hand feed him but he looks at the cricket and sees me hand and runs, will he get over this? and is there any way to tell if they are eating, or not eating? hes pretty wide, and he doesn't look starved or skinny hes actually pretty fat


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

mrodge said:


> Im tihnking of getting a chameleon and i just wanted t know what the basic requirements for the tank and how big the tank should be?


A tank 3ft in length 3ft in width and 4ft in hight pref open mesh front or 2 sides with mesh on to allow air flow, only house 1 chameleon per tank, as the presence of a male with a female may well stress her and it may die.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Don't worry, the Chameleon will get over being shy around you. My friend has one, and he always sits on her shoulder, and will eat from her hand.
He just has to get used to you. As for how you should feed him, I'm not quite sure, if crickets are on the bottom, he'll hear them, and eventually, he will go down and eat them.


----------

